#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  ACESSO CISCO 2900

## surfyrex

Gente comprei um switch Cisco 2900 usado e o mesmo venho com senha, não consigo programar nada no mesmo, alguem yem alguma dica de como resetar o mesmo, obrigado a todos

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo ser for o catalyst segura o mode por uns 10 segundos que ele reseta, ou tenta acessar por new terminal e recuperar a senha.

----------


## surfyrex

sim e o catalyst , mas seguro o mode e ligo o cabo ou apos ligar? por new terminal como recupero a senha? Obrigado

----------


## iverton

Como recuperar senha dos Roteadores Cisco

----------

